# How to keep Cleaned Water In 200 Gal Tank



## Kantha (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi. I have a 200 Gal Discus Community fish Tank. My problem is, my tank's water is not in good condition. It has samall particles (Floating all over) all the time. Im using a Canister filter and add another one too. Any one can suggest me what can I do for this.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Kantha said:


> Hi. I have a 200 Gal Discus Community fish Tank. My problem is, my tank's water is not in good condition. It has samall particles (Floating all over) all the time. Im using a Canister filter and add another one too. Any one can suggest me what can I do for this.


Do you wash the filter media before you add it to your filter? If not, the floaties could come from the raw filter media, especially any ceramic bio-media.

Is your tank cycled? You could have a bacteria bloom as well.

Is the cloudiness green? Dip a white towel in to see. If it is, you have green water and will either need to do a blackout or get a UV sterilizer.

As a last thought, what are your water parameters?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Need more info about your tank and filtration.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a fuval fx5 and a 350 magnum canister filter on my 125gal and I have to clean my 350 once a week to keep my water clear.


----------



## Kantha (Jan 11, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Need more info about your tank and filtration.


My tank has 12 Discus, 2 Angels, 3 Clownloachs, 2 Corridows, 40 Cardinal Tetra, 20 Ramynose & Live Plants. Im using a Canister flter which has a 300 lph capacity, 1 AirPump and 2 45w Lights which is use for plants, 300w Heater. 

Hope you could advice me with these information.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

300lph = about 80gallons per hour. I believe your tank is underfiltered.

If it helps, I shoot for minimal 3x more gph than the size of my tank. All my tanks are clear.

Some may get by with less, some recommend alot more.


----------



## nhwoj (Nov 6, 2011)

i agree with FishFlow. FAR underfiltered. with that filter, your water is not getting pumped and moved enough, so the particles are staying in the water. get a much larger filter, or your discus will surely die (they need exceptional water quality). at least 600gph. and put a water polishing pad in it, that will remove basically every visible particle in the tank.


----------

